# 🌹🌼LF white mum seeds & please🎋🌸



## Lotusblossom (Apr 16, 2020)

Recently built a garden on my island for breeding hybrids and would absolutely  ♡love to get the rest of the kinds of flowers I need still while its spring with the lovely spring showers  
Fyi It has kindve been a little bit of a difficulty for me to connect sometimes it just doesnt work...[nat d hotspot] alas! It also does work and I can connect sometimes as well!!:]....so if you're willing to give it a shot and see if we can connect;
Please allow me to ethier visit your cranny shoppe if they have any white mum seeds today or would appreciate grown flowers as well! ♤♡◇♧☆

thank yous to everyone all so much for the help weather we could connect or not i appreciate you so much!!.. I almost gave up on connecting but glad I didnt........

Because now! all I need is... white mums!!... :3.    Furthermore (I do also need a bamboo plant.. or 2 or 3)


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 16, 2020)

hello! i have some cosmo seeds in my shop


----------



## GereGere (Apr 16, 2020)

i can give you rose seeds! every color<3


----------



## seafarings (Apr 16, 2020)

i have some hybrids if you would like


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

I have some lily seeds in my shop if you’d like!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for everyone's help I just need yellow lillies red cosmos and Rose's still!!


----------



## catheyrine (Apr 16, 2020)

My Nook's Cranny usually sells roses but they closed an hour ago. I can PM you tomorrow once they are open though


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 16, 2020)

Ello still need yellow lillies red cosmos and all three color Rose's


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

I have yellow lilies seeds in my store . Let me know if you wanna come I can PM u dodo code .


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 16, 2020)

Still need yellow lillies, red cosmos, white mums and pears pleeaase

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Also red tulips if you have em


----------



## catheyrine (Apr 16, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Still need yellow lillies, yellow cosmos and pears pleeaase
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> Also red tulips if you have em



Do you still need rose seeds? My shop is selling yellow and red rose seeds today. I also have pears in my town that I can give you!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 16, 2020)

Bump
Still news yellow lillies red cosmos white mums and pears


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! I have some fully grown yellow cosmos I can bring you! I also have some pears (I think 5 or so)!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 16, 2020)

Bump still need folks please


----------



## jskrillamomilla (Apr 16, 2020)

I've got pears!  Is your store still open?


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 16, 2020)

Bump.still need yellow lillies red cosmos white mums  and pears


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 17, 2020)

Bump

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Cant give up now ....


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 17, 2020)

Bump

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Need white mums too actually as well as still need the red cosmos yellow lillies and a pear


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 17, 2020)

I could bring some pears over if you send me your dodo code


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 17, 2020)

Bump still need all 4


----------



## Mick (Apr 17, 2020)

No seeds here but I could easily bring you a bunch of yellow lilies & a pear!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump bump bumppp


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump! Just need the flowers yellow lillies red cosmos and white mums now thanks to dacroze for giving me some pears ☆


----------



## Fallstar (Apr 18, 2020)

I have white mum's if you're about


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 18, 2020)

Just need white mums now!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Also could use some bamboo plants if u have any extra please


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump almost got em all!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Just need white mums now and bamboo plant if u have any


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bumppp


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## January (Apr 19, 2020)

I have white mums and I think bamboo sprouts too!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 19, 2020)

Bump still just need those beautiful white mums......

P.s... & bamboo plants if u have any


----------

